# Refurbishing Rods/Reels



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Today I was given an old, lightly used Olympus 8' spinning rod and reel. Back in the day I was told this was more of the nicer combos priced around $50. Not sure if this would have been in the 1970s or there abouts. The metal guides and reel have some oxidation. What would be a safe way to clean this up... CLR? Thanks for the replies!


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

I've used something called rust lime & calcium remover and steel wool to clean old fishing reels I've come across. Some times the oxidation take off the shiny layer off the metal.

damifinow fish


----------

